# U.S. Citizen retiring to Spain



## editordennis (Jun 18, 2016)

First, I apologise if I'm starting a new thread on an old topic. I searched for answers first and could not find anything that applied to my situation. So here goes probably another thread on a topic already covered!
My wife and I are retired and would like to use the Spanish retired persons visa route to residency in the Cadiz area, near Rota as I am also retired U.S. Navy. I have a couple of questions relating to the visa application that I cannot get answers to through official Spanish consulate channels as they don't take routine inquiries.
1. We plan on renting or buying a home once we arrive there and to stay in a hotel until we get a permanent place. Does anyone know if this will pose a problem in the application process? I know some countries require you to have a lease or mortgage before granting the visa (which seems like putting the cart before the horse since without a visa, why commit to property). 
2. Regarding the number of entries question in the visa application, is there a "correct" answer (the choices are '1', '2', or 'multiple'.) I'm leaning toward '1' as we don't plan on going in and out of the country, but if this is a limiting factor in some way, I'd like to know.
3. Anyone out there who has used this retired person visa process who could weigh in on their experiences, would love to hear. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

editordennis said:


> First, I apologise if I'm starting a new thread on an old topic. I searched for answers first and could not find anything that applied to my situation. So here goes probably another thread on a topic already covered!
> My wife and I are retired and would like to use the Spanish retired persons visa route to residency in the Cadiz area, near Rota as I am also retired U.S. Navy. I have a couple of questions relating to the visa application that I cannot get answers to through official Spanish consulate channels as they don't take routine inquiries.
> 1. We plan on renting or buying a home once we arrive there and to stay in a hotel until we get a permanent place. Does anyone know if this will pose a problem in the application process? I know some countries require you to have a lease or mortgage before granting the visa (which seems like putting the cart before the horse since without a visa, why commit to property).
> *2. Regarding the number of entries question in the visa application, is there a "correct" answer (the choices are '1', '2', or 'multiple'.) I'm leaning toward '1' as we don't plan on going in and out of the country, but if this is a limiting factor in some way, I'd like to know.
> ...


You never know what unforeseen issues (eg. health of family members) might arise that require you to return, albeit it briefly, to the US. Maybe bear that in mind when completing the form.


----------



## editordennis (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you. Good point. I'll go with "more than 2".


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know specifically for Spain, but as far as the housing goes, it's very often the case that new expats will book a lodging for one to three months - a "vacation rental" or possibly a "residence hotel" or other furnished type of accommodation - with the understanding that they will be looking for longer term accommodation during those first few months in country. 

As to the other question, it may also be the case that Spain (like several other countries I know) have a "one size fits all" form that they use for visa applications. What they will accept as "correct" answers may well depend on what type of visa you're applying for - so the "number of entries" question may only really be relevant for those who might possibly be looking for "multiple entry" type visas, not necessarily the retirement type visa you're going for.

The same may apply to the housing question. For certain visas, where you'd be expected to stay for just a year and then go home, they could reasonably expect you to sort out your accommodation for the entire length of your stay before you arrive. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## editordennis (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

editordennis said:


> Thank you, Bev.


The problem for you, though, is that non-EU immigration is a sovereign matter and countries are free to apply whatever they wish. So, for example, French non-EU visa arrangements could differ significantly from those in Spain. If you look around the globe (including the US), you will quickly see that visa requirements vary greatly. There is no reason at all why requirements across EU countries should be similar - and they are not.

I, for one, hope you get a response from non-EU citizens who have gone through the process for Spain.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I know nothing about a retirement visa but you'll definitely want to talk to your regional consulate, in person if needed. Each consulate will probably have different items (proof of this or that, etc) that they want and often one person at the consulate will ask you to supply something that another person at that same consulate will say you don't need. At least, that was the case for me. If someone said I needed it, I brought it. If they asked for 2 copies, I brought 3. I have found Spain's bureaucracy to be much more nonsensical that anything I have experienced in the US.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

editordennis said:


> First, I apologise if I'm starting a new thread on an old topic. I searched for answers first and could not find anything that applied to my situation. So here goes probably another thread on a topic already covered!
> My wife and I are retired and would like to use the Spanish retired persons visa route to residency in the Cadiz area, near Rota as I am also retired U.S. Navy. I have a couple of questions relating to the visa application that I cannot get answers to through official Spanish consulate channels as they don't take routine inquiries.
> 1. We plan on renting or buying a home once we arrive there and to stay in a hotel until we get a permanent place. Does anyone know if this will pose a problem in the application process? I know some countries require you to have a lease or mortgage before granting the visa (which seems like putting the cart before the horse since without a visa, why commit to property).
> 2. Regarding the number of entries question in the visa application, is there a "correct" answer (the choices are '1', '2', or 'multiple'.) I'm leaning toward '1' as we don't plan on going in and out of the country, but if this is a limiting factor in some way, I'd like to know.
> ...


Sort out your visa well before you land in Spain.

Looking at your past posts you said you intended to retire to Italy with an income of around $4000 per month which should give you a pretty comfortable standard of living after paying your bills if living in Spain.

Don't buy, rent; there is no point in a retired couple buying in Spain; sooner or later one of you will get ill so you may need to return to the USA, worse case is that the surviving partner/estate will be left with a pile of bricks that will be a nightmare to sell and partner/estate will need to take a hit on the selling price to move on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skip o has given the very best advice & probably the only sensible advice - contact the nearest Spanish consulate and ask _exactly what they require._ They will be issuing the visa, so it's what they require that counts.

It sounds daft - but it's true that different consulates interpret requirements differently. It's something you just get used to in Spain - even different people within the same office sometimes interpret things a little differently!

The San Francisco Consulate seems to publish the most info - some seem to publish nothing http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/SANFRANCISCO/en/ConsularServices/Documents/visas/RetirementVisa.pdf


A retirement visa is for a year. After that you have to renew it, but as long as you haven't done something dreadful, that's usually a formality. You don't need a mortgage - but I don't think a hotel satisfies the requirements for the address. But again - ask the consulate

I'm not sure which application form you're looking at - I don't see a question about number of entries :confused2:

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/SANFRANCISCO/en/ConsularServices/Documents/visas/EX01.pdf


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

Yes, check with your consulate. We did not need to show any proof of housing for the Boston office and stayed in a hotel in Spain for 5 days until we found a long term rental. But other consulates do require some sort of proof.


----------



## surabela (May 13, 2016)

We have just completed the process. Every consulate has different requirements. We had a place to stay, with a friend, who wrote a very formal letter, but the Houston consulate wouldn't accept it-they wanted a 12 month rental contract. (Their website now states that you have to have this, but it didn't when we first applied.) We ended up having to get all of our documents over again, since hey cannot be more than 3 months old, and then re-translated (certified). You can email the consulate if you have any questions. They are responsive.


----------



## deeiris (Apr 27, 2017)

*About this address*



surabela said:


> We have just completed the process. Every consulate has different requirements. We had a place to stay, with a friend, who wrote a very formal letter, but the Houston consulate wouldn't accept it-they wanted a 12 month rental contract. (Their website now states that you have to have this, but it didn't when we first applied.) We ended up having to get all of our documents over again, since hey cannot be more than 3 months old, and then re-translated (certified). You can email the consulate if you have any questions. They are responsive.


Hi Surabela,
Both on the website and on the phone Houston says we need an address for the whole year. They told us we could use a letter from a friend but the friend had to get the letter notarized and send a copy of their rental contract or deed. Did your friend send all of that? It would be helpful to know whether you had all that.
Also, what did you do about needing a rental contract? How can a person comply with this requirement? Please, Surabela, can you tell us what to do about this?
Thanks, Dee


----------



## surabela (May 13, 2016)

Hi. Our letter was not notarized, but we were not told it had to be. Instead, we were told that we had to have a rental contract for a year, because "they want you to have ties with Spain." All the consulates have different requirements however, so it's best to ask your consulate. We came to Spain to rent a flat, but some people rent a place sight unseen.


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't really say anything to help you other than try to find a gestor or other expert to act as power of attorney on your behalf in Spain. I'm US citizen, husband over 65 UK citizen. We moved from FL over to Murcia region and the POA secured NIE numbers, etc for us before arrival, husband went out a couple of months ahead and put deposit on home and that got the ball rolling. There should have been no question as to my ability to obtain permanent residency in Spain being married to UK citizen, but they threw up every roadblock possible. It took five visits and 11 months before they finally granted me permanent residency, whereas it took my husband one visit. The biggest problem was convincing them who I was as I had my husband's surname as my last name, as is usual custom in the US. Not so in Spain as the woman retains her original birth surname. Many months, additional paperwork and certified copies of everything plus Apostille, plus my multiple pages copied off the internet trying to explain the different customs of different countries re married last name of the woman and they finally caved. In securing my Spanish driving license, the whole process has started up again but after 7 months, it is close to being approved thankfully.


----------



## deeiris (Apr 27, 2017)

*Thanks for the info*



surabela said:


> Hi. Our letter was not notarized, but we were not told it had to be. Instead, we were told that we had to have a rental contract for a year, because "they want you to have ties with Spain." All the consulates have different requirements however, so it's best to ask your consulate. We came to Spain to rent a flat, but some people rent a place sight unseen.


 Thanks for this info, Surabela. We've been told the rental contract can belong to someone already in Spain, along with a notarized invitation letter.
We can't afford to go back and forth to get a rental, especially as we have no intention of staying in one place for the whole year. We would move to a new region every three months.
Also, we live three days drive from the Houston consulate. We had planned to fly out to apply, then one of us fly back to collect. If they come up with new regs and we have to make several flights back and forth, and then they decide we both have to be there to collect, we've spent the budget before we go.
I'm not sure it's worth pursuing.


----------



## deeiris (Apr 27, 2017)

*Yikes!*



plumeriachick said:


> I can't really say anything to help you other than try to find a gestor or other expert to act as power of attorney on your behalf in Spain. I'm US citizen, husband over 65 UK citizen. We moved from FL over to Murcia region and the POA secured NIE numbers, etc for us before arrival, husband went out a couple of months ahead and put deposit on home and that got the ball rolling. There should have been no question as to my ability to obtain permanent residency in Spain being married to UK citizen, but they threw up every roadblock possible. It took five visits and 11 months before they finally granted me permanent residency, whereas it took my husband one visit. The biggest problem was convincing them who I was as I had my husband's surname as my last name, as is usual custom in the US. Not so in Spain as the woman retains her original birth surname. Many months, additional paperwork and certified copies of everything plus Apostille, plus my multiple pages copied off the internet trying to explain the different customs of different countries re married last name of the woman and they finally caved. In securing my Spanish driving license, the whole process has started up again but after 7 months, it is close to being approved thankfully.


Hi Plumeriachick,
I suppose you were dealing with Miami. Along with Houston, they seem to be the strictest. I've read the requirements for every consulate. Some of them have no requirement for an address. On other sites I've read about people going through the process quickly and easily. With Miami and Houston, not so. Sorry you had so much trouble. I wonder if the refugee situation along with so many people leaving the US have caused them to become suspicious of all of us.
Enjoy, Dee


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

I did not have to secure a visa before entering Spain. As we had already put down a deposit on the house and closed the day after landing, had the NIE numbers, Spanish bank account and all other necessities in place thanks to our POA, there was no need. I was able to come over without a visa due to husband being UK citizen and pensioner so had automatic right to be here; they just decided to have some fun with me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

plumeriachick said:


> I did not have to secure a visa before entering Spain. As we had already put down a deposit on the house and closed the day after landing, had the NIE numbers, Spanish bank account and all other necessities in place thanks to our POA, there was no need. I was able to come over without a visa due to husband being UK citizen and pensioner so had automatic right to be here; they just decided to have some fun with me.


That's a completely different situation though - even though you were messed about. You were coming as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights, so correctly applied for residency after your arrival.

The OP can't do that. They have to secure a visa before coming to Spain.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> That's a completely different situation though - even though you were messed about. You were coming as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights, so correctly applied for residency after your arrival.
> 
> The OP can't do that. They have to secure a visa before coming to Spain.


I believe that was precisely the point plumeriachick was making.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

BTW Spain is not the only EU country consulate that has different requirements/different ways of applying requirements in the US - France also does (don't know about other EU countries). I have no idea why, but it seems that both countries' consulates in the US have some ability to do so - as far as France is concerned it is a reflection of what occurs with different Prefectures and 'freedom to interpret' how to apply national legislation is not unusual in the French administration (Prefects here are appointed by the national government).


----------

